# A picture of my FoTin lure.



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

It's somewhat obscured but you get the drift!


















*Will trade for worm plastic.*


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

That's what its all about! Looks like he hit it like a freight train. Cool looking lure! How do you fish it and whats the action like?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

As soon as I held one in my hands, I knew the salties would slam those!

I'm going to wave mine samples under the nose of a few muskies and see what they have to say about them. That was a very innovative design, Mike. Once again you show what there is yet to be done with lure building.


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

JamesT said:


> That's what its all about! Looks like he hit it like a freight train. Cool looking lure! How do you fish it and whats the action like?


It's fished as you would a spoon. It's heavier so it can be cast, deep jigged or trolled. The larger one comes in 3 different weights 1.5, 1.75 and 2 oz. and two configurations, fixed hook and swinging hook.


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

vc1111 said:


> As soon as I held one in my hands, I knew the salties would slam those!
> 
> I'm going to wave mine samples under the nose of a few muskies and see what they have to say about them. That was a very innovative design, Mike. Once again you show what there is yet to be done with lure building.


Thanks Vince,
I sure hope Mr. & Ms. Esox like them.


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

My Husky FoTin caught my some Spanish Mackerel, not the best of pictures it was taken with my cell phone while trying to maintain a grip on the lure.


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

It's nice to see something so different, that has so many possibilities!

Douglas


----------



## meatwad (Sep 29, 2004)

very interesting shape, thanks for showing us.


----------

